# bee biz card & label



## thelorax (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi, I'm in my third year of beekeeping as a hobby only and wanted to make a business card - does anybody have any thoughts/ideas? I thought I would put 'local honey' and 'swarm collection' on it for starters. Simple and straightforward is my goal. 

I want to make labels at some point so card ideas will probably help with that as well.

Thanks


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I make mine in "print shop"


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I picked up "Label Factory" by Nova at Staples a couple of years ago and I really like it. I make all of my hand salve labels and labels for small jars of honey and it also does business cards.


----------



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

I go to Vistaprint.com

they make 250 biz cards for free - you design it they print cut and send them to you 
no special paper to buy, no ink to work about smearing, no hassle

also i have them make my t-shirts, hats, and lots of other things 

i forgot the company that makes my labels - i have them print me out 1000 at a time - they use waterproof ink and paper so again no worrys about smearing ink or having to cut out them all 

anyhow hope this helps 

Seth


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

I use business cards with the information on then tied to the lip of the jar with fishing line. It might of cost me $5 for a whole mess of them and it sure beats buying 500 labels that I might never use all of. 
Hope this helps 
Kingfisher


----------



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

i did the tag and string thing years ago but its a time comsuming practice - but done nice it looks nice - but peel and stick so a lot faster 

ps my hands got sore punching holes in 3000 cards - the kids are still soo young for labor (cheap labor) at that hahaha

but really try out that vista print - that are fast and great at what they do 

sure beats paying $20 for software, $20 on paper, and $100 buck on ink( that as i found out only prints about 100 sheets (with picture) and 4 hrs at the computer and then 2 hours cutting straight lines 
labor of love !!!!
as compared to 250 free cards (that you get to make on a templet) 
sure there is shipping but $10 covers that - 

and if you give out 250 cards and lets say 60% buy honey, and 40% become main stay costomers - i think 10 bucks is fine and dandy!!!


----------



## thelorax (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks folks, a lot of great ideas shared already...

somebody did tell me about vista but if you don't remember to cancel their 'free service' they'll charge your c.card


----------



## dtompsett (Feb 2, 2010)

I just used Vista Print (Canada) to do up some business cards. Didn't really like their templates, so I had a graphic-design friend put my info on a background image, and save it in photoshop format. Then you just upload it to their site, and they print the whole 'image' as your card. Your background image has to be of a decent resolution so that it comes out looking good.

Spent more on shipping than on the actual cards, cause I needed them ASAP for a market show I was doing.

Here's a sample of mine...


----------



## no1cowboy (May 18, 2007)

Avery has free software you can download from there web site.
http://www.avery.com
I use it for all my labels and cards great program


----------



## Robbo (May 11, 2008)

They look great Doug - Cheers for posting


----------



## bkmuir (Sep 24, 2010)

I know this is an older post, however, there may be some people out there who are beginning this year and might need insight to Business Cards.

I wrote a simple explanation of designing your cards, using the front and back of the card on my blog Bee Keeper Merchandise.

As you can see from the links, I am active on Zazzle where online shopkeepers do the designing and you can choose from hundreds of styles to edit with your information.

I hope this will help anyone with fears regarding creating a business image with their business cards.


----------



## kbenz (Feb 17, 2010)

another vote for vistaprint :thumbsup:


----------

